

How I Was Born 300 Years Ahead of My Time - bootload
http://www.helmers.com/images/stories/CH&Byte/A77BE/April_1977_BYTE_Editorial.html

======
RyanMcGreal
>Aside from the frequency and positioning idiosyncrazies [sic] of the standard
Roman alphabet typewriters we all use (which could be solved by training with
the Dvorak system)

33 years later, we're still in exactly the same situation.

Note: I really hope the author spelled "idiosyncrazies" that way on purpose.

